# Christmas 🎄 favorites and recommendations for listening 🎼



## Hogwash (5 mo ago)

Tis the season, once again, so please provide a recommendation for listening during the countdown to Christmas 🎅!


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Reichardt - Heilige Nacht




Haydn - Heiligste Nacht

Heiligste Nacht.
Finsternis weichet, es glänzet hienieden.
Harfen verbreiten den süssesten Klang.
Engel erscheinen, verkünden den Frieden,
lieblich ertönet ihr froher Gesang.
Christen, erwachet und kommet geschwind,
folget den Hirten, die eifriger sind,
eilet nach Bethlehem,
seht euer Diadem,
hier liegt das Kind.

Holy Night.
Darkness gives way, it shines down here.
Harps spread the sweetest sound.
Angels appear proclaiming peace
her happy song sounds lovely.
Christians, wake up and come quickly,
follow the shepherds who are more zealous
hurry to Bethlehem,
see your tiara
here lies the child.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

One of my faves:


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## LKB (Jul 27, 2021)

For the past several years, I've found this old favorite to be more than enough. 🎅


----------



## Hogwash (5 mo ago)

mbhaub said:


> One of my faves:


Cincinnati Symphony conducted by John Morris Russell featured Christmas Overture in this season’s 2022 holiday pops concert:


----------



## feierlich (3 mo ago)

Why, Bach's _Christmas Oratorio_ of course.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Some non classical


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

Here are three of my favorites:


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

This usually gets a few spins around Xmas:


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

*A Child Is Born In Bethlehem* but about twice as fast as the Starlight Vocal Ensemble does it here


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

I like Higginbottom and Hogwood a lot more but ... Gardiner has the speed right and the tenors _almost_ distinguish themselves at the end ...


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)




----------

